# Sudden onset stiffness and loss of mobility



## West Hills Stella (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi all:

CAN YOU HELP? 
Six days ago my rescued 7+ poodle mix started getting stiff in the hind quarters and legs and refusing to walk. Since then we've visited the vet had blood, urine and fecal panels performed. All came back normal. 

No weight loss, vomiting or diarrhea.

Legs are stiff, she walks with her spine hunched. X-rays of spine, hips and colon came back great.

She has continued to eat and pee/poo until today. Now she is eating and drinking less and doesn't want to walk. She lays in her bed and yelps when I try to pick her up to take her outside. She will stir herself for a walk but only walks for 1/2 block, this is when she will pee/poo.

On returning home she heads straight to her bed. Any ideas what might be happening. I'm going nuts.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Ruptured disc in her back or some other back injury. I'd probably get Xrays/Ultrasound. Lyme disease can cause stiffness/pain, but if they pulled blood, they probably checked for that. You might ask your vet, but definitely get an Xray of spine. If steroids are administered quickly, it can prevent spinal cord damage.
Just an FYI- Don't be tempted to give aspirin/NSAIDs like Rimadyl/Previcox for the pain, because if the vet needs to give a steroid it can interact badly with it.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

NO we can't help.

*TAKE YOUR DOG TO THE VET* if it's still alive.

!!!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Time to head back to the vet, xrays may not have shown soft tissue or disc injury depending on where it is. She needs pain relief and anti inflammatories at the very least, but you also may want to see if there are any neuro signs going on. If the diagnostics your vet did didn't show injury you may be looking at a neuro issue and may want to think about seeing a vet neurologist for further diagnostics. She's not eating etc most likely because she is in pain.


----------



## West Hills Stella (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Maggie and Cracker:
Thank you for the good idea. Back to the vet right away.

Hugs to you both--
Stella's mom


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I must apologize. I missed in your post where you have already had the dog to the vet.


----------



## West Hills Stella (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you RedyreRottweilers, apology accepted.


----------

